# Tech Support Posts?



## SGilbert (Mar 6, 2017)

What the H is with all these tech support postings?
Any idiot with a problem can find help in a few clicks--no need to post!


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks like there is just a lot of spam activity the last day or two.
5 or 6 or more new posters, all just posting a wide variety of tech support listings. Each poster seems to have separate agendas, and each set of posts all use the same phone numbers.
Nothing too suspicious about any of that 
I would try to report one or twoposts for each poster. Somebody at the forum will take notice (probably has already)


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 6, 2017)

Spam, yes. Motive/agenda, ?????????


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 6, 2017)

Like all spam, it is to advertise. Those numbers could be connected to the scam phone calls that say "your computer is throwing errors and they have called to help you fix it.”

Most of those posts are gibberish, and I got rid of many this morning, and now over a hundred more tonight.********Correction

Make that over 200 posts deleted due to spammers. Some of them are for  (insert company name) email support... And yes, all are the same phone numbers - or very close to the same.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 6, 2017)

All part of the fun of working here, eh?
Gives you something to do on a quiet Monday....


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 6, 2017)

Especially when you get over 200 emails alerting you of new posts. 

But I don’t know what a quiet day is. There is always something happening at my work.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 9, 2017)

234 more posts - all for the same tech support phone number


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 9, 2017)

And I thought yesterday was a little heavy .. !


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 10, 2017)

Persistent bastards, aren't they.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 10, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## sgould (Mar 23, 2017)

We got rid of almost all of them when we installed "cloudflare" on our car forum.


----------

